# Solo RDA from Dee Mods



## Rob Fisher

There has been a lot of hype worldwide with the Solo RDA and RRP is around the R1,700 mark and I was lucky enough to get one this weekend... I do love the flavour of the Gambit but over squonking is an issue with it's airflow hole placement and I was hoping the Solo would be better... and it is... it's perfect for squonking.

And this is my first black RDA and as it matches my Nova Box perfectly... the drip tip is a little short for my liking so I need to get @hands to make me a Corian Black tip for it but in the meantime I found a slightly longer Drip Tip and the one it comes with. Also it doesn't come with Allen Keys.

Enough waffling... how does it vape on a squonk mod? It's fantastic! Flavour is outstanding and building it was about as easy as it gets! I put in a single 2.5mm Alien 3x29/38 which came out at 0.39Ω (@RiaanRed they rock!)

And I replaced the bottle with a Square Silk bottle that holds 7.7ml of juice! Boom! Thanks @Zeki Hilmi!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Welcome anytime @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha

that Novabox though - what a stunner! like the use of space - very economical!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

How's the flavour on it ?


----------



## Cobrali

Reviving..

The solo isn't for everyone as it requires the correct coil positioning. With the side airflow cap the flavour is good but it seems better with a top airflow cap. Both my solo's run top airflow so oversquonking isn't an issue and neither is spitback as I don't get any unless I totally flood it.

I only run @akhalz 's coils in them as they produce a lot of flavour and they last very long. Currently testing a new coil in here and it is better than the previous "special coils" I got for them.

In my opinion the flavour is phenomenal in the solo and I run them more than any of my BF RDA's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Cobrali said:


> The solo isn't for everyone as it requires the correct coil positioning.


I'm curious to know how you position your coils? I've found the solo quite hit and miss for flavour - sometimes I get it right and other times not


----------



## Cobrali

Huffapuff said:


> I'm curious to know how you position your coils? I've found the solo quite hit and miss for flavour - sometimes I get it right and other times not


The top of the coil is in line with the sides. If ypu look through airflow holes you should see the bottom of the coils.






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Cobrali said:


> The top of the coil is in line with the sides. If ypu look through airflow holes you should see the bottom of the coils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Are you using a 3mm ID?


----------



## Cobrali

Huffapuff said:


> Are you using a 3mm ID?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

